# Rebound



## jon.. (May 14, 2006)

Folks,
my friend's drive shot hit the golf course's tractor's cutting unit and bounced into a bush.
We couldn't decide if he should play it from the bush or take it again.
Anyone know for sure how we should have proceeded?

Regards


----------

